# Nein zu DRM bei Spielen



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2008)

Weiß nicht wie das mit euch ist aber zugegeben: Far Cry 2 hatte mich interessiert.Leider mußte ich nun Erfahren das auch Far Cry 2 wieder eines der Spiele wird die mit diesem neuen DRM Securom 7 kopiergeschützt sind. Ihr wisst schon dieses bei dem ihr eine Festgelegte Anzahl neuinstallationen habt. Meine Meinung ist das durch solche Maßnahmen ein legal gekauftes Spiel zu einem Leih-Spiel gemacht wird.Desweiteren wird man geradezu gezwungen ein "Neu"-Spiel zu kaufen,denn wenn man sich nach einer gebrauchten Version umsieht läuft man gefahr eins zu erwischen bei dem schon zuviele der Installationen verbraucht sind.Auch ein selber testen vor dem Kauf durch ein eventuelles Leihen in der örtlichen Videothek...? 
MassEffekt,Bioshock,Crysis Warhead,jetzt Far Cry 2... also ich kann auf Spiele verzichten bei denen mir unter anderem Root Kits installiert werden und ich überwacht werde.
Wie seht ihr das? PCGH sollte sich auch eventuell mal mit einem Artikel darüber zu solchen Maßnahmen seitens der großen Publisher ala EA äußern.Würde gerne einmal etwas fundiertes darüber lesen.


----------



## Klutten (22. Oktober 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/27290-far-cry-2-mit-securom.html

Diese Diskussion ist doppelt. Darum bitte den anderen Thread nutzen.


----------

